# 5 Great Tomatoes for Warm Climates



## Alex (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. Riddle

I live in West Texas and find the summer heat very hard on my Tomatoes - the Tomatoes I grew in Denver would have many problems here - I have changed to "Red Defender" Tomatoes & Pheonix. Both Tomatoes did very well list year - I have read both your Cold and Warm Tomatoes - I wonder if there is a wind Tomatoes the wind blows all the time here and wind breaks do not work very well.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Mr. Kingston - Thank you for mentioning the 'Red Defender' and 'Phoenix' tomatoes. I'm glad you found a couple varieties that work well for you. 

Someone else just asked me the other day about tomatoes that performed well in wind. I honestly can't say I know of any that grow well in windy conditions.

The best advice I can give is to try to grow determinate varieties. Determinate tomatoes will only grow to a certain height, usually shorter than indeterminate varieties. The smaller, compact plants may hold up better to winds.

I hope this helps and have a great day!


----------



## crabioscar (Mar 20, 2011)

Here in Louisiana we can grow Creole Tomatoes during the warmer months. I think -- though I'm not certain about this -- that Creole Tomatoes were developed by the LSU Ag Center, and may not be the local heirloom that their name suggests. But that's OK. We're just happy to have something that sets fruit during the horrifying Louisiana summer heat.

A question about my other tomatoes: I have 6 or 7 varieties of tomatoes growing for my spring garden right now. They will start to fruit in May and will go until the heat really sets in in late June or so. If I leave them out over the summer, is it possible that they will simply grow larger and thus be more productive in the fall? In the past I've started seeds for each season separately, but I'm thinking that leaving them out might be even more effective.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! It can depend on the variety you are growing. Tomatoes do love warm weather, but the hot summers of Louisiana can prevent them from setting fruit. I would suggest that you experiment with them and leave them out during the summer. When the temperature start getting above 88 to 90 degrees give them some shade during the hottest parts of the day. Also make sure they are receiving plenty of water during dry spells, and that you are watering them at the roots - letting the water really soak in at the roots.

You really won't know how they perform until you try it


----------



## Shaz (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Tee and everyone, 

I live in Australia. I'm really interested in this site and the conversations with other gardeners that are on here, particularly the ideas from those in hot places with sandy soils.

I live in an area that is very hot in summer - up to and sometimes above 45C, which I think is 113 F, and it can stay that way for days on end. We can get cyclones or monsoonal rain (but we don't always - it can also be very dry) in our spring-autumn which is from October-April. The winters are very mild and can get a bit cold over night, but there is never any frost. Or rain for that matter - after the wet season we rarely get any rain at all.

The soil is red and sandy (or dusty in some places). Many plants in a veggie garden die over the summer months simply because of the heat, some people try growing under shade cloth but this doesn't always work because of the hot temperatures.

Right now (end of March, when it starts to get cooler again) is the ideal planting time here. 

This year, I'm really excited about trying some Galapagos tomatoes. Apparently the germination rates for these are low, but I've managed to get one little seedling up (out of 8 seeds planted). It doesn't have its real leaves yet, but the seed went into the ground less than a week ago, so it seems like pretty good going.

Has anyone ever tried this type of tomato, and what did you find out about them?

See you!


----------



## Barbara1 (May 6, 2011)

I live in Suva, Fiji. Very warm and WET climat! I am planting roma tomatoes for the first time and have no clue what I am doing. The plants are now about an inch and a half, there is mold growing in the container I have them in! How do I keep bugs and deseases off of my plants? Also how much water do the plants need? I really don't water them because I think there is too much moisture in the air.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 25, 2015)

Great!


----------

